# Going On Holiday



## Lucky_2017 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi! Im going on holiday for a week to Egypt and I cant take my bunny with me. He cant go to stay anywhere else because his cages are too big and I dont really trust them with my bun! He has a set feeding time (30g pellets at 7:15, veg at 10:00) so I dont know what to do. If I give him a weeks worth of pellets Im worried he will scoff them all down and the same thing with veg, and it will cause gas. I have a pet cam so I can watch him and talk to him, but I cant exactly give him food. Plus he needs fresh hay! [emoji27]What do I do?!


----------



## Aki (Jan 12, 2018)

You can't leave a rabbit alone for a week. 48h is the maximum you can push it, leaving a ton of hay and of vegetables. I generally don't leave the bunnies alone for over 36h. NEVER give a lot of pellets at once, with hay that will be old news after half a day - your rabbit will scarf down the pellets, eat few hay, which is a sure recipe for stasis, and he will be dead before you get home. Watching him get sick over the webcam certainly won't help either of you. You need to find a petsitter who will come to your home to clean up, give hay, water, pellets and vegetables twice a day. That's what I do - I weight, cut and wash the vegetables that I put in small container in the fridge, and someone comes to give pellets, water and hay in the morning and vegetables and hay in the early evening. Look up the ads on the Internet in your area, search for specialized websites about petsitting or even just normal classified ads websites and ask around, many people will offer that kind of service for around 5$ a day nowadays. I always meet with them beforehand to assess their character and show them where everything is. I ask for a copy of their ID if the website I got their contact from doesn't keep records of their members. Don't forget to leave written instructions, an email where they can join you, and the complete contact details of your vet. I also always leave the first pellet bowl prepared in a place where the rabbits can't reach it, because most petsitters will have a tendancy to give way too much if they are not rabbit owners themselves.
Begin looking now. If you don't find anyone, you can't leave, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 12, 2018)

Can&#8217;t your neighbors help you, write a handbook what they should do or schedule and they will know how to take care of the rabbit. My neighbors always help and when they need help with their animals we do it. Some places have rabbit hotel, in my country we have rabbit hotel which are normal people who breed show rabbit take care of other peoples rabbit while they are on vacation. Never leave a rabbit alone and they need to interact and be social everyday. I never leave my rabbit more than 24 hours and leaving a large amount of pellets will only cause trouble.


----------



## samoth (Jan 12, 2018)

I board mine at the vet. I had to buy a special cage (vet doesn't provide living quarters), so I got the biggest one I could fit in my car.

Having someone come over to your home a couple times per day to care for them would be best, but that's not an option for some of us. The benefit to boarding at your vet is knowing medical care is right there if needed.


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have recently moved house so I dont know many people here, I wouldnt trust strangers with my Lucky! I think I may have to let him stay in my Nannans spare room.


----------

